# how big of a cage for 2 medium size rabbits?



## flemish giant (Jul 7, 2013)

So I got Polly today and I was wondering if a 4' by 8' is big enough for 2 medium sized rabbits? Also I was thinking of adding a large Flemish of checkered giant eventually so if one dies they won't take it as hard. So how big of a cage would I need then?


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 7, 2013)

A trio is a very difficult type bond to accomplish. Just the attempt could break the bond of the original two. I believe that many with Flemish don't use a cage. They let bunny free roam. 4 x 8 seems like a nice size cage for the 2 you have, assuming they also get out for exercise.


----------



## ladysown (Jul 7, 2013)

4 x 8 is perfectly fine for bunnies. You don't even have to let them have free time unless you so desire. You'll be able to put in boxes and levels for them in a cage of that size. sounds just lovely for two medium sized bunnies.


----------



## flemish giant (Jul 7, 2013)

Well I can't do levels or they jump out. The rabbits get out most of the time and as long as they do good they'll be allowed to free roam.


----------



## BunnyBabyboo (Jul 7, 2013)

I've been wondering the same thing about my 2 male rabbits. I'm no good with measurements so i go by cubes lol. 3 cube by 3 cube with a second story big enough?? Mine are small breed rabbits.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 8, 2013)

ladysown said:


> 4 x 8 is perfectly fine for bunnies. You don't even have to let them have free time unless you so desire.



Yes, you are correct. ...just realized that's 32 square feet. That's good exercise space for 2 buns.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 8, 2013)

BunnyBabyboo said:


> I've been wondering the same thing about my 2 male rabbits. I'm no good with measurements so i go by cubes lol. 3 cube by 3 cube with a second story big enough?? Mine are small breed rabbits.



You might want to consider 2 x 4 instead of 3 square. 3 grids deep can be difficult to clean the back portion (long reach).


----------



## flemish giant (Jul 8, 2013)

Can I do a 6' by 4'? There's one on eBay that has a top which I need BC petta just jumped out of a 2' high cage.


----------



## BunnyBabyboo (Jul 8, 2013)

Blue eyes said:


> You might want to consider 2 x 4 instead of 3 square. 3 grids deep can be difficult to clean the back portion (long reach).




I had a 2 by 4 and my boys fought in it. I use a shop vac to clean the cage so maybe 3 bby 4?? bigger is better right? lol


----------



## flemish giant (Jul 8, 2013)

Can anybody answer my question? I would like to order it soon. It has a top and everything so it will be perfect for peeta since he's learned he can jump out.


----------



## flemish giant (Jul 9, 2013)

Anybody?


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 9, 2013)

maybe if you shared the link you would get better answers. Nobody knows your bunnys, nobody knows exactly how active they will be. Getting free time always helps. A lot of bunnys can easily jump 2ft, some will happily hop out of a 3ft tall enclosure. Its to be expected.


----------



## flemish giant (Jul 9, 2013)

Which of these would be better?
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=130574343186
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=390617915418


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 9, 2013)

Discount massage wholesaler selling Pet supplies on ebay ' ... Odd

I would personally go for the first one, 86x40, mainly for the added height. It would allow you to place more boxes and things for the buns to climb on and accomidate for peetas potential height when he stands on his back legs on any of them. Theres only a few square inches difference between the 2 in length/width. It also being longer and skinny gives them more room to get away from each other when they want time along. Either one you want to make sure you can easily remove the top to get the bunnys out.
It should still be awhile before they live in it together however, regardless of how well bonding seems to be going at this point. Give them more time.
And best not for a 3rd rabbit.


----------



## flemish giant (Jul 9, 2013)

OK yea they had a few fights today so they definently aren't ready. I'll see if I can get that one. Its a bit more expensive than the other.


----------



## flemish giant (Jul 15, 2013)

So the one with the higher roof the roof doesn't comes off so I probably don't want that since it'd be hard to clean. Is the other one OK or is it to short?


----------



## ZoeStevens (Jul 15, 2013)

It should be high enough that they can stand up with their ears up and not touch the top. 24" is cutting it a bit close I'd think...


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 15, 2013)

How do you think it folds up to be shipped to you?
The roof would HAVE to unhook from the sides.
I can see right in the pictures the spots where it would attach to the bottom.


----------



## flemish giant (Jul 15, 2013)

OK I guess I'll buy it and if it doesn't I'll send it back. I guess the seller just doesn't know about it.


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 15, 2013)

The nice thing about xpens is typically what they use to join edges, is easily separated.
Pair of pliers to pull the bits apart and use bull clips or snap clips instead to hold them together.

If this seller actually has their own product. Ask them to send you better photos of how the roof is attached. If they don't carry their own product I would be hesitant to even order from them.


----------



## flemish giant (Jul 17, 2013)

OK I'll ask. If not where else can I buy a similar product?


----------



## flemish giant (Jul 30, 2013)

OK I have a little dilemma. I was thinking about just getting another 8 panel rabbit cage and adding it on to mine but if I do this I can't really add boxes or peeta can jump out. But if I buy that cage with the top I won't be able to see my TV. So I can't really do that and there's no where else to put it in my room. Any suggestions? I really don't know what to do at this point.


----------



## flemish giant (Aug 7, 2013)

So I think what I'll do is keep the dog pen attached to the dog crate. Watching them I think it gives them enough room and they get enough exercise when let out. If peeta ends up jumping out I'll just get some nic cubes and make it taller.


----------

